# HELP vestibular disease



## Rudysmom (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi all, My dog was diagnosed with vestibular disease. (She is between 12 and 14, not sure she was a rescue dog..) This is her second bout. The last time was less severe and she made a full recovery.
We came back from vacation and had boarded our dogs at our vets. When i got them home, i noticed they smelled and were covered in something. Possible they rolled in some dog's business. (they have outdoor play) Took them back and vet bathe them and couldn't figure out how it went unoticed. Next day Rudy had severe signs of vestibula with much more vomiting.(now I'm thnking she got sick there and no one noticed)
My vet did not see Rudy for treatment her colleague did. Put her on meds. I brought her back the next day and she got valium and something for the vomiting. Next day fluids. She had lost weight down to 40 at the time of fluids. Normally she is 50 in winter and about 48 in summer. She also looses weight when we leave. So with all that and the dehyrdation, I was not too, too concerned. Vet #1 said lets get her through this crisis and if she does regain weight start with blood work up. 
My vet said no, we should do bloodwork now and also wanted to do evething kind of test known to mankind. Did do the bloodwork but said no to the other stuff until she gets through this. Tests showed a little dehydrated and low glucose. We have been feeding her chicken and steak, and vet said keep it up but add rice.
SO it's been 10 days and her symptoms have been drastically reduced but she still has very little appetite and is very much not herself. ANy thoughts. SHe has gained four pounds. Thanks


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the dog forum hope u enjoy it here. I was going to copy and paste about this disease but tooo long, so here is the link u can read and see the causes, treatment, etc. The Best to You and the Pet.

Vestibular Disease


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

I will try again with the link and see if it works this time?

Vestibular Disease


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

One more time this board is so different.
Canine Vestibular Disease

One day our 15 year old dog became disoriented, unbalanced and appeared to be confused. He was leaning toward one side, shaking his head, going around in circles, etc. We thought he may have had a stroke and took him to the emergency animal clinic. Instead of stroke it turned out he was suffering from Canine Vestibular Disease—also known as “old dog vestibular syndrome.” 

Vestibular means a problem with the connections between inner/middle ear and brain causing ataxia. Dogs with ataxia stand with their limbs braced, they walk with difficulty and have a “drunk” type of motion because they have lost their sense of balance. When the vestibular nerve, which travels from the inner ear to the brain, malfunctions. It disrupts the animal’s sense of balance and orientation. 

It is important to find out where the vestibular abnormality is located. The disturbance can be peripheral, meaning it is located outside the brain, or central, located inside the brain. The distinction between the two is subtle and is best diagnosed by a veterinary neurologist. The peripheral disturbance is the most common and least serious. 

It has been suggested that there is a correlation between old dog vestibular syndrome and hypothyroidism so blood work should be done to rule out this problem. 

The ears should be thoroughly examined because the same symptoms can result from a severe ear mite infection. Also certain types of antibiotics such as streptomycin and gentomicin can cause vestibular syndrome. 

This syndrome is not a life threatening condition, nor should it even be called old dog vestibular syndrome because young dogs have also contracted it. However, in most cases old dogs are seen by veterinarians with this condition more often. 

Time is a major factor in old dog vestibular syndrome. Recovery time depends on the afflicted dog. Eventually the animal teaches itself to compensate and overcome old dog vestibular. Rest and quiet are required during this recovery time, and it’s important to keep the dog in a well lighted room. If possible, avoid carrying the dog, or, if this is unavoidable, lift the dog slowly and smoothly and hold the pads of it’s feet while airborne. Lifting and moving it through the air disrupts the dog’s sense of orientation. Keeping the dog’s feet firmly on the ground with it’s eyes on the horizon helps regain it’s balance. This condition is sometimes misdiagnosed and dogs who could have recovered have been euthanized because the condition appears so severe. It is important to note that there are no warning signs, which may lead to the conclusion that it is a stroke. Fortunately most dogs will be spared this affliction. However, if your dog does contract this disease, it is comforting to know that it is not fatal and recovery is merely a matter of patience and tender loving care. Please note that a serious inner/middle ear infection—which can occur without the customary smelly ear—has the same severe and frightening symptoms. An infection can usually be cured with antibiotics and the dogs have a complete recovery. Drugs that might be used to treat old dog vestibular syndrome include Cholodin Tabs and Winstrol V. As always, check with your vet.


----------

